# Bionic lapdock Hacks



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Jut got the lapdock for my bionic today...slim lightgood resolution but not worth the 300$ pricetag ...unless someone can point me into the right direction asfar ass being able to install some hacks like updating flash for firefox ..I was looking around saw atrix user were able to get vlc player on it...my main thing is hbo and hulu will not display thru hdmi and whe i go thru firefox its framerate is low...
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

As is...no its not but with the hacks I've got running its completely worth it.
Il link just a sec
Webtop2sd card give u more space to install programs (Linux native programs not android apps)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288148

Webtop hack to allow u to install programs and access terminal ( installs programs with synaptic)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281722


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> As is...no its not but with the hacks I've got running its completely worth it.
> Il link just a sec


mind sharing? or pointing me to the right thread


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> As is...no its not but with the hacks I've got running its completely worth it.
> Il link just a sec


sorry didnt read tha las sentence lol


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> As is...no its not but with the hacks I've got running its completely worth it.
> Il link just a sec
> Webtop2sd card give u more space to install programs (Linux native programs not android apps)
> 
> ...


I got terminal running on lapdock ,but when running the hack from second link it didnt update at the end...


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

got it updated but I didnt move to sd first will i be able to do that now?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ombracol said:


> got it updated but I didnt move to sd first will i be able to do that now?


okay, sorry for not responding sooner, work has been crazy!!
i have onyl been able to get it all working in this order, you can try other things but im telling you that i have tried almost every way i can think of...

flash phone back to 100 percent stock, then root
use this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6457-One-click-fastboot-restore-and-root-for-the-bionic-v2.1

then flash webtop back to 100 % stock 
use this and flash in rds http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1BR4A5HS

once that is done download and install and run webtop2sd from here Note that i highly recommend that you download the windows program to pre format and partition your sd card!!( ive tried doing it in the app and had issues, this is my personal experience) to get the windows program see bottom of that link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288148

Once you have successfully mounted webtop to the sd, go ahead and run the ubuntu hack from here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281722
that will get you to terminal in webtop, type "sudo synaptic" password is "test"
first thing you need to do now is open terminal emulator on bionic and run
su
mount -o remount, rw /
if you do not do this every time you reboot your phone when installing programs from synaptic you will get an error
in synaptic refresh the list,
once that is done find yourself a nice destktop enviroment 
xfce-panel
xfce4 desktop 
down load and install those.
with root explore go to 
/osh/usr/local/bin find "start-oshwt-2.sh" 
open with text editor 
put a # infront of 
sfalv -i "awn-autostart"
sfalv -i "webtop-panel"
so they should now lool like 
#sfalv -i "awn-autostart"
#sfalv -i "webtop-panel"

and add 
sfalv -i "xfdesktop"
sfalv -i "xfce4-panel"
this will stop the webtop panel and the awn from starting and instead use xfce.
save the file and reboot phone.

once that is all done u can flash your 1.7 rom from droid theory

once installed install the webtop2sd again and open, go to the execute tab and reinstall mount exucutables 
this will put webtop2sd back on your card, reboot and with root explore u can nav to /osh/ and you should now see the size is back to 5gig or however large u partitioned that sd card.

i think that about sums it up,
if you have any questions il try to answer the best i can.

i did not make any of these programs. just simply putting everything in a easy to use/read format
also i know there are typos and i dont care...after 18 hours of work i just want to sleep!


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

worked great thank you


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

> with root explore go to
> /osh/usr/local/bin find "start-oshwt-2.sh"
> open with text editor
> put a # infront of
> ...


it started up but panel didnt load..ill check the edits...should it be at the end of the file or together with sfalv lines


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"ombracol said:


> it started up but panel didnt load..ill check the edits...should it be at the end of the file or together with sfalv lines


with the other sfalv lines, where what mine looks like, just use xfce pannel, I use gnome, but to start u out use xfce,
Also did u
A) save the file after editing
B) reboot after changing the file


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> with the other sfalv lines, where what mine looks like, just use xfce pannel, I use gnome, but to start u out use xfce,
> Also did u
> A) save the file after editing
> B) reboot after changing the file


thanks for the help greatly apreciated...but yes i did save and reboot...i will note when i opened synaptic package manager it didnt ask for password....and yes i did mount -o remount, rw / and i installed everything under xfce... ill try editing again i just got home


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> with the other sfalv lines, where what mine looks like, just use xfce pannel, I use gnome, but to start u out use xfce,
> Also did u
> A) save the file after editing
> B) reboot after changing the file


haha im an idiot panel installed but not desktop ...installing now


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

View attachment 4163


i feel like desktop is running but not panel?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ombracol said:


> View attachment 6016
> 
> 
> i feel like desktop is running but not panel?


do u have screen capture app on your phone? if so open start-oshwt-2.sh and screen cap that for me post it and il take a look and see whats going on, or just upload the file to dropbox and link it to me, either way what every is easiet for u. also if u want pm me and il give u my gtalk info if it would be easyer


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> do u have screen capture app on your phone? if so open start-oshwt-2.sh and screen cap that for me post it and il take a look and see whats going on, or just upload the file to dropbox and link it to me, either way what every is easiet for u. also if u want pm me and il give u my gtalk info if it would be easyer


i had to do "xfce4-Panel ...added the 4 and it worked
View attachment 4205


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> okay, sorry for not responding sooner, work has been crazy!!
> i have onyl been able to get it all working in this order, you can try other things but im telling you that i have tried almost every way i can think of...
> 
> flash phone back to 100 percent stock, then root
> ...


Any chance you can mirror this:

*Important!*
If you mess up your Webtop partition in any kind of way and need to restore it back to stock, please download this custom FXZ and flash thru RSD to bring you back to stock again.

Webtop RSD Restore

The link was on megaupload and we all know what happened there. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------

